# Appy/Draft cross



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Not a confirmation person myself, though I do read them here to get a better handle on what to look for.... But he's a cuttie. I just love draft crosses. Big gorgeous ponies.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

What are you planning to do with him?


----------



## Sabrennan (Jun 15, 2016)

Mostly tail stuff, some ring work and jumping. Nothing extravagant, I can only stack milkcrates safely to like 2/2.5 feet lol.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

*conformation. Not confirmation* D'OH.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

He looks like he could use muscle on his top line and in the back end. His neck is fairly high set which I think predisposes him to the high head carriage, but looking at the muscling on the underside of his neck he looks like he's used to carrying it high, possibly as a result of anxiety, tension in his body, lack of fitness, or how he's being ridden -- or some combination. That can all be worked with and depending how you approach it, he could let down and round out a lot and make a major difference in his shape.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

How old is he? Can't tell great in the lighting I'm in but he looks like he's going grey, if so he's very early on, which means he's likely young, 3/4 maayyybbe 5. If that's the case I would be concerned about what "w/t/c/j" means..this is a horse I would go slow with and let him mature well, I definitely wouldn't be putting any stress on his joints

For your needs any sound horse will do. I don't think he's anything fancy but he is decent. The problem with draft crosses are they are almost always mismatched with some parts "draft" and other parts "light" some are horrendous, many are "meh" and some are decent with few being really nice (quality wise). There's things I could pick apart if you were looking for a competitor but you're not, and I don't see anything that will cause any obvious soundness issues. He is a little straight behind and heavy in front. Do get a PPE but I would give him the green light if everything else is appropriate (you click in person/riding wise, etc). A good vet will take into account what your goals with him are and mention any conformation issues that they feel will be a detriment. I do wish his neck were slimmer to match the rest of him, it's not going to effect him too much for what you want but I don't like the way it looks lol. (I'd say his most obvious weakness is his neck being too thick but the rest of him (haunches mainly) being too slim, he may bulk up some but I think he'll always be a bit unbalanced).. I wouldn't buy him for dressage for example, but he's nice and solid as a pleasure horse.

He's cute!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Biggest issue I see is a really long back with a weak loin, common in draft horses, but it can affect their ability to carry weight. I have no idea what you're built like, but if you're looking at a draft cross because you're a heavier rider, I would pass this one by. He's also built much heavier in the forehand than the rear, which usually means he will struggle with collection and tend to move in a strung-out fashion.


----------



## Sabrennan (Jun 15, 2016)

Ad says he's 9.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If he is grey I would be hard pressed to believe he's 9 (though possible). If you proceed to a PPE the vet can check his teeth for you and tell you if that's accurate or not. But I genuinely can't tell at the moment so this is all speculation


----------



## Sabrennan (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm always hesitant to believe ad age so I wouldn't be surprised if he's younger.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Very much a lighter conformation type. Suits English and long rides, rather than short intensity stuff. Should have a long & easy stride and give a soft ride.

His fore has been primed for photo so I wont fully comment on that.

Traits: Longer sloped pasterns, good girth depth, longer shoulder blade, lean muscle type, reasonably longer neck, longer back, smaller hind.


----------

